# A Major Feather



## longbeard (Oct 25, 2013)

Marlas Feathers on a Major. She does GREAT work, her feather blanks are feathertastic :D
to work with.


 

 



Sorry about the dust on the first pic and dont mind the mess in the backround,
Thanks for looking and any comments welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 26, 2013)

You already now this but man that lank looks good in that kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice choice of components and plating.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Oct 29, 2013)

Dave, its not a sierra, its a Major.
Smittyspenworks.com
Thanks for the compliments guys, these components are very nice, high end too. Not a kit that you want to put just any ole blank on. Good weight to them, feels good in your hand while writing.


----------

